# All-Forum Discussions



## Lhunithiliel (May 3, 2003)

How about having discussions on particular events from Tolkien's books that are to be organised let's say for a time-period of a week...

Ex: "A week-long discussion on the topic: "Were the Eagels Maia - creatures?" (just an example, please!  )

This could possibly become a tradition at TTF.

Opinions?


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (May 4, 2003)

It might work with enough interest and enough coordination. The organized Silmarillion and BOLT discussions have all seemed to fail either because people have tired of them or because they are so time consuming.

However, if you keep it entertaining, advertised, and organized, I could see it working nicely.

If this idea does end up coming to pass, I will be thrilled.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (May 4, 2003)

My dear Nenya, I am aware of this problem all right !
I am experiencing it both in the Silm-discussion ad in our Guild with long-term activities like the Lectures, the essays, the Study Team research...
I know that if the organizer of the event is not there always to keep the activity "hot", it fades away.

My present suggestion however refers to short-term activities.
One week or...a weekend of a *particular-topic-discussion/essay contest/ drawing contest/ poetry contest/ fan-fiction contest etc*... will IMO be interesting and with proper popularizing beforehand, it might turn all right!

Anyway, it's only a suggestion.
Let's see if it it gets the attention of TTF members


----------



## Idril (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lhunithiliel _
> *My present suggestion however refers to short-term activities.
> One week or...a weekend of a particular-topic-discussion/essay contest/ drawing contest/ poetry contest/ fan-fiction contest etc... will IMO be interesting and with proper popularizing beforehand, it might turn all right!*



I think it's a great idea. At the very least we could try it and see the response. I particularly like that it would cover an assortment of disiplines, not just discussions, over short periods. We have many talented members in many different areas.


----------



## Arvedui (May 4, 2003)

That seem as a very good idea to me. Especially as the 'Debate tournament' idea seemed to have gone into hiding somewhere.

Go ahead!


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nenya Evenstar _
> *It might work with enough interest and enough coordination. The organized Silmarillion and BOLT discussions have all seemed to fail either because people have tired of them or because they are so time consuming.
> 
> *



I wonder why people would tire of the Silmarillion discussions? Unless they have tired of the book itself...


----------



## Niniel (May 5, 2003)

It would be a great idea, if there are enough people interested. Especially with HOME discussions this might be a problem, because the majority of people on TTF hasn't read them. But I think you should try it, and see if it works out.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (May 5, 2003)

> I wonder why people would tire of the Silmarillion discussions? Unless they have tired of the book itself...


 Because of the time it takes to participate in them.


----------



## Confusticated (May 5, 2003)

Or you can be lazy like me and only reply to the things you know of the top off your head. Not good for _learning_ but it can spark discussion. 


I think maybe someone could open up a thread in member announcements to discuss whatever the week's activity will be, and where it will be held. 

Maybe people will check on this enough to see if something that grabs their interest will be coming up anytime soon. It wont be a long term project as the Silmarillion chapter discussions but a series of short projects, independant of eachother, as I understand it. So people may come and go more often. In this was you may not see a steady decline in actively over time, but just different amounts of involvement from event to event.

On the other hand, one may view the Silmarillion chapter discussions as independant things. They are, really, but the difference is that what Lhunithiliel speaks of sounds to have more variety than the chapter discussions; different as each chapter might be, it is discussion of _The Silmarillion_ all the same.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (May 5, 2003)

Rigth! 
And thanks ALL for your interest and response!

If this is to be organized, then it must be well thought of. It will certainly need a "service" thread where each topic for each event will be put forward.

Besides, one event = tournament/discussion/contest...whatever form of activity it is, won't nedd the participation of ALL TTF-ers, but only thosewho feel *interested* and *qualified* enough to participate.
I mean, that when it comes to for example: _A weekend tournament: "Draw the Duel -Fingolfin vs.Morgoth"_, I guess the artists in TTF will be the power .
If it is _A week discussion: "Whos was to blame for the fall of Nargothrond"_ - the "book-worms" will be interested, and if it is _A week discussion: "Why Elves at Helms Depp in the TTT-movie?"_ - the film-lovers will be willing to participate.

The poin is that these activities will be *short-term*, hence interest will no have time to die away!


----------



## Lhunithiliel (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lhunithiliel _
> 
> And thanks ALL for your interest and response!



Ah! I must have not said that! I seem to have cast a black spell, for the discussion and the interest have vanished.

However, I have a question:

What happens to the suggested things in the Suggestion Box - forum?
Are they to be handled by the people who have submitted the suggestions or the suggested must wait for some final decision and/or permission by certain TTF- administrative body?


----------



## Idril (May 7, 2003)

The latter I believe.


----------

